# Where's everyone going for Memorial Day



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I know you're all taking the Outbacks out for Memorial Day. So where's everyone going? I will be on Cape Cod in Mass.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We are pulling out the 28th and won't be back till June. We will be at Kennedy Meadows just outside of Ridgecrest off HWY 395, Yea I know, it's a pull up the hill,for those not famiular with this CG you go from the desert floor up into the mountains to around 7000 ft level on a 15 mile stretch of two lane road







. We will be tubing, fishing, and relaxing with the kids and dogs. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nowhere, most of the nice campgrounds around here have a 3 night minimum and raise their rates for holiday weekends, so we'll be away the following weekend.

Although, my parents will be here with their motorhome and are taking the twins camping for the weekend







. A little P&Q around here for the weekend.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not sure its really camping, but our family and some family friends are camping at one of the RV campgrounds at Silverwood Theme Park so we get to play and then go relax around the campfire for a few. We had reservations at another State park but figured it would be fun to hang out with some friends and figured we could skip Disney World this year.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

I'm jealous. We're having a little get-together at a local CG. Hearing about the extended trips, Kirk's in particular, makes me want to hitch-up and go. Have fun and be safe.























Happy camping

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My OUTBACK will be sitting on the neighbors driveway, with my brother-in-law sleeping in it!

We are hosting our LAST GRADUATION PARTY that weekend!

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!

Sorry for the outburst. I suppose my daughter's college graduation will actually bring about another party, but that should be much different.

No camping for us that weekend, but I usually go to my brother-in-laws lake property just to avoid all the masses. I think all the 'rookie' campers (party throwing teens/20 somethings) head out that weekend, and it makes for a frustrating camping experience. (just my opinion, no flames please!)

I'll be heading out for camping in 9 days and a wake up!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Heading to Golden Gate State Park...just west of Golden, Colorado (the home of Colorado Kool-Aid, a.k.a. Coors beer).

That will be our first REAL camping trip with the 26 RS. Have only camped in the cul-de-sac up to now. Forecast highs are in the low to mid 80's all week. I plan to de-winterize this coming weekend and test every system.

Randy


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

We are going to laurel hill state park in pennsylvania. Never been their, so it should be an adventure, I think there is a amusement park near by called idelwild. I'm shure we will check it out









Gary


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Heading out 5/15 and won't be home until 5/30. We are spending a week in Phoenix (good test for the AC) with the in-laws and then to the Grand Canyon, Petrified Forest, and Carlsbad Caverns. After 3 shakedown trips, we feel ready for the Big One.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Much like Mike, we will be staying home for the weekend. Actually, by the time that we knew we had no plans for the weekend, the campground we were planning to stay at was booked solid.

Now we are going to probably have a kickoff barbeque at the house for the summer season.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Randy...
I took the tour at COORS BREWERY a few years back. We skiied Colorado, and hit the brewery on the way home. Nice operation! I have been drinking there products ever since.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Best thing Coors did in Oregon was to open up the Microbrew industry. Actually they spent a lot of $$$ there to change the laws to allow the non-heat pasteurized beers to be sold, but shortly after the Microbrew industry took off. I love McMenamins beer (Sound of Homer...mmmm Beer) but I have developed Gout and beer is one of those things that can trigger it. So I may only give myself one beer in a month.









Of course it might have had something to do with all the beer I drank when I was in Korea and Japan


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Locust Lake state park (PA).


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Got a great break on a spot at Pismo Beach, CA. Called to confirm my reservation for Thanksgiving & happen to ask if there was a cancellation list for Memorial Day. Lo and behold someone had just called to cancel a bit earlier. We p/u the new Outback on 5/17 & we'll be good to go.

Great place to break this baby in, we're pumped.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh...PISMO BEACH! I miss that place!!!!
I haven't been there since 1988!


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Last year we went camping by Silver Lake, right next to Lake Michigan. We had such a great time last year, going for rides in the sand dunes and all, that we decided to go back again for Memorial Day this year.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Just about 70 miles north to the willits KOA with 7 other rigs of friends and family. Great place for the kids and adults. Can't wiat for the suds to flow


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I am soooo jealous, we have been trying to get reservations at our favorite Pismo Beach campground for Memorial Day. The last time I checked, we were still on the waiting list. We had a great trip at Easter, but no call yet for Memorial Day. So we are still looking for a place to go. So far it looks like everyplace we like is booked.

Tom


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We will be at Crane Prairie in Central Oregon, it will be our second outing with the new TT. The 1st being next week end at a 1000 Trails CG near Seaside Or. Beer of choice is Bridgeport Brewings ESB








Friday AM 10:30 or so, saw a Red Avalance with Outback northbound on 205 near the Gladestone exit, was that you Y Guy?
Dean


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Keuka Lake State Park, New York

A nice 45 minute drive, nice lake, great lake trout fishing, cold beer, good friends.

It doesn't get any better.

Enjoy it, no matter where you are.

Kevin


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We will be heading to Bethpage Camp Resort in Urbanna VA. I've never been camping on Memorial day weekend as I normally try to avoid the crowds but we thought we would give it a shot. Its about 4hr drive and we will be staying 3 or 4 days.

Wish us luck!


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

Bethpage is in my neighborhood, but its like 30 minutes from my parents house. I can't camp that close to them when I don't visit them enough as it is. We are heading to Williamsburg and Busch Gardens for the weekend. Staying at the Williamsburg KOA. Leaving in abut 3 hours I hope. Have to get off work and finsh packing first.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hope everyone has a great weekend and safe travels action

We took our trip last weekend (kids had a 4 day weekend from school)...but it was great on the McKenzie river


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well looks like our trip is off for the weekend. Heavy rain in Spokane Fri/Sat and possible Sunday, wife and her friend figure going to an amusement park in the rain isn't much fun and with gas prices as they are little point in sitting in the rain.























Dean just saw your post, May16th? Humm I wish it had been me, sounds like I have a clone out there - I'll have to keep looking for another Red Av with an Outback!!


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi All,

Happy Memorial weekend!!!! I took today off.....yeah!

We generally stay home this weekend to avoid the hustle and the young teens/20 somethings that will no doubt attempt camping at all the favorite spots. Well, I don't call sleeping in a car, eating pork and beans out of a can actually camping. KIDDING EVERYONE.







I do remember doing that on a beach in Santa cruz the weekend following my graduation, senior year. It was very chilly and the passenger seat was uncomfortable because it didn't recline back enough to sleep very well.









Sooooooo, we will camp in the driveway and play with our Outback. Going Mod crazy!!! We'll head out for an extended weekend after big son graduates from high school on June 8th. Will be our fourth trip this year and we just can't get enough. I think, she's gett'n dust on her as she hasn't been out of the driveway since 5/7 weekend.

Beer of choice........it's gotta be Sammy Adams! However, I am a grape lover. We live one hour fifteen from Napa area and 30 minutes from the motherload wine country (Sierra Foothills) so I would have to say, _ my__ beer_, is a glass of frangrant chardonnay. My favs; Kendall Jackson or Shenandoah Vineyards. sunny

Happy Kamp'n everyone!

lisa


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Sugar Barge in Bethel Island this weekend. Pismo in 3 weeks!!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I envy all of you that are getting out in their Outbacks this weekend. We are staying home this weekend be will be leaving for the beach for a week in a beach house the week after next.

We have had some bad storms here in Southern IN so I will spend the weekend cleaning up.

You folks have fun.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

VEGAS baby! but leaving the Outback behind







It will have to wait for 2 weeks for the Yosemite trip


----------

